# for he gardener that making do!



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been watching ever You tube gardening video I can and thought this was the best one i"ve seen yet.





 can you see any way to improve this idea or why it wouldn't work? I am thinking about making one. i've been saving a old bike in case we want to make a peddel generator, But I like this Idea too.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wow. Awesome. Filed for future needs


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Same here. I need to write this one down.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Very cute. I love it when people think outside the box and repurpose things. (I have raised beds and use no-till methods, but I still appreciate ingenuity.)


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

That is pretty awesome, I definitely need to remember that when I have enough garden space to need a wheel hoe.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like this is an old idea...


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

He had a great idea. Loved it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Got this link emailed to me. It is a DIY to make this bicycle plow.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/do-i...m_source=iPost&utm_medium=email#axzz2O71EkzNR


----------

